# Abu Dhabi - Salary / Lifestyle Query



## apaetzhold (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

I had a couple questions if people were informed and feeling helpful.

1. Is the following job offer fair?

180K annual salary
Housing AND utilities provided

2. How easy is it to find an Arabic class in the city? Would I need to rely on a private tutor?

3. Is it easy/difficult/possible to get connected and plugged into social life?

4. Is there a dating scene at all? (Im in my 20s...and don't really want to lock into two year contract if there are virtually no singles.) 

Thanks for the reply in advance.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

hi! sorry no one has responded to your post yet. this general UAE forum does not always get a lot of traffic however the Dubai specific forum does. and we have a sticky thread dedicated to discussing packages and salary offers as well as various other aspects of moving to Dubai/UAE.


if you don't get any answers here, i'd suggest you have a read through those and then if you have specific questions you could try posting them to the Dubai forum instead of here. the answers may be more Dubai specific but will still give you a general idea of what to expect if moving Abu Dhabi. also, many of the users live/work in AD but spend their time on the Dubai forum.

Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

i think finding Arabic classes would be as easy in AD as it is in Dubai. lots of places to choose from.

my impression is that AD is a little more family oriented than Dubai but again, i don't think it's all that different from Dubai in terms of amenities and lifestyle. i think your social scene will be what you make of it, same as Dubai.


----------



## apaetzhold (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I reposted in that thread.


----------

